# Cleaning Brake Dust from rims



## JorgeA (Sep 29, 2006)

Is there any type of product that will !


----------



## pigbat (Dec 7, 2006)

Poorboys makes a spray that can be used on cool wheels. It is pretty acidic so I dilute and only use it when things are stubborn. They also make a wheel sealer that makes cleaning much easier.


----------



## Mark Schreiber (Jun 14, 2007)

I've beendriving BMW's since 96 and learned to live with the brake dust. Thank goodness the bimmer brakes are as good as they are! A little brake dust is just a minor problem.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I use Meguiers Hot Rims, available from auto parts stores (AutoZone, Advance) or Walmart/Target.


----------



## SeeYal (Aug 28, 2007)

*dust*

My wife had a guy one day who took and car and detailed the outside like I had never seen it done before. The inside of the wheels wereeven spotless.
Short of taking the wheels down, any easy trick to get that done? it a a bitch just to get around the shoes


----------



## nahugry (May 7, 2007)

I just clean them once a week to make sure that I don't get any stubborn residue to stay on there(which it seems to anyway but oh well). Other than that, I learned to live with the dust after couple of years.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I stopped using wheels cleaners. Using soap & water.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> I use Meguiers Hot Rims, available from auto parts stores (AutoZone, Advance) or Walmart/Target.


Meguiars, actually. Between price, effectiveness and availability (since BMW's go through wheel cleaner like I go through water, and being easily able to buy it locally is a big plus), this is a very good product. :thumbup:


----------



## BMWSTL (Sep 30, 2006)

Sean said:


> I stopped using wheels cleaners. Using soap & water.


But when the going gets tough, or for a rinse-off product with no scrubbing (or just a little), use P21S (not the gel, the "regular stuff"). Best product out there for years, and still the best IMHO.

Lou


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

I have tried P21S, which is supposed to be the "best", plus many other brands. None of them actually clean all the dust off and I found myself washing by hand with soap and water anyway. 

I save the money and just use soap and water with a small sponge to get into the tight places. I suppose if it was really cold I would use a spray on hose off product if I just had to wash the car outside. I remember P21S working as well as or better than other products I have used.


----------



## Russ Williams (Jan 15, 2007)

RejeX. After applying you can then use a towel or CA wheel duster to clean them in 5 minutes.


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

JorgeA said:


> Is there any type of product that will !


Check out the sticky thread at the very top of this forum is titled "Break Dust Revisited."


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

BMWSTL said:


> But when the going gets tough, or for a rinse-off product with no scrubbing (or just a little), use P21S (not the gel, the "regular stuff"). Best product out there for years, and still the best IMHO.
> 
> Lou


I also use the P21S gel and think its a great product. Actually, when I detail, I clean them well and when I Zaino the car, I put a coat or 2 of Z2 or Z5 on the wheels and then regular washing takes care of them. Others use wheel wax or other products for the same purpose.


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

purple power works great, for future easy cleaning wax the rims. use a spray on wax easiest application.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

SeeYal said:


> My wife had a guy one day who took and car and detailed the outside like I had never seen it done before. The inside of the wheels wereeven spotless.
> Short of taking the wheels down, any easy trick to get that done? it a a bitch just to get around the shoes


I detail and this is accomplished by using a good rim cleaner, sprayed liberally then with a rim brush to agitate the cleaner then a pressure washer to blowout the rim...there might be some areas that require additional work but for the most part they will be clean

Here is a rim that I did for a customer / neighbor these are a bear to clean but with the proper tools can be done fairly quickly


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

SeeYal said:


> My wife had a guy one day who took and car and detailed the outside like I had never seen it done before. The inside of the wheels wereeven spotless.
> Short of taking the wheels down, any easy trick to get that done? it a a bitch just to get around the shoes


I use a brush like this to do the wheel barrels. It works pretty well.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Cliff said:


> I use a brush like this to do the wheel barrels. It works pretty well.


Yeppers that's a good one, Cliff have a look at your local janitorial supplier, they have brushes like crazy. A few that look just like that one your linked, and a lot more...best part is they are cheaper and good quality


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

dboy11 said:


> Yeppers that's a good one, Cliff have a look at your local janitorial supplier, they have brushes like crazy. A few that look just like that one your linked, and a lot more...best part is they are cheaper and good quality


I imagine there are cheaper sources, although with time and travel factored in (and the fact that I am a hobbyist and buying in limited quantities), sometimes the Internet and a big brown truck is the cheapest solution for me. This is actually a pretty good quality brush. I use it whenever I need a big soft brush (engine compartment, wheel wells, etc.).

FWIW and as a further response to the first question, I also remove the wheels periodically and clean them more thoroughly. For example, I had the fronts off last weekend when I needed to go after them with some goof-off to remove some wheel weight adhesive left after they were rebalanced. I cleaned the wheel wells too as long as I was at it.


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2005)

Russ Williams said:


> RejeX. After applying you can then use a towel or CA wheel duster to clean them in 5 minutes.


+1 on RejeX and CA duster.


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2005)

1Dreamer said:


> Check out the sticky thread at the very top of this forum is titled "Break Dust Revisited."


+1 :thumbup:


----------

